
Talk with your colleagues Anonymously, with Blind - dewiz
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/30/talk-with-your-colleagues-anonymously-with-blind/
======
shivsta
I'd like to make a goal to try and improve accessibility for my company's
apps. I know there are some IO talks on this, but does anyone have some advice
or resources on this?

